# Sheffield Floats



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

On my second batch of Sheffield clear 11g. floats and they also leak. Anybody else seeing this? Or are they supposed to leak a little? They only fill up about a quarter of the way.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

It happens...buy some 2-part epoxy and put a thin layer on the seam where the two pieces connect. 5-6 bucks for the epoxy and it will last you for a long time.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes, the sheffields (bigger seizes) have always done that with me...the smaller ones, i Use, but when I need a bigger float Ill just get something else


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I have also used a couple of coats of clear nail polish around the joints to seal them. I usually put a couple of coats on the leaky ones while watching TV. Each coat will dry in a couple of minutes without having to mix up a batch of epoxy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Try Drennan if you like the clear floats. I don't use anything but the Ravens anymore. I broke too many Sheffields over the years, won't buy 'em anymore.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Went and got some cheapie Thill's for tomorrow. There about 7" long and at .96 cents who cares if they suck.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Went and got some cheapie Thill's for tomorrow. There about 7" long and at .96 cents who cares if they suck.


Those Thill cheapie floats did a pretty good job. Glad I picked then up. As far as I could tell, they accurately told me what my jig was doing. I modded them by taking off the spring at the bottom and used silicone RC fuel line to hold onto the main line.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I have also seen this with sheffields. I use the phantoms. never had a problem with them and they're cheaper.


----------

